# IG chimera tactic ?



## Mikeybx (Jul 8, 2009)

I noticed than you can give i chimera an autocannon instead of a multi laser for only 5 points (using forge world rules) now this to me seems a brilliant idea...
Equipping each with an autocannon and after dropping of troops can serve as a light/medium tank, its just like a predator with less armour. It can then support the other heavier tanks, protect assets such as a bassilisk or manticore or assist troops in moving forward and providing distraction.
This seems to good to be true, am i missing something, what do you guys think ?


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

I believe that is one of the reasons that FW rules are frowned upon. 

But in all seriousness, autocannons on Chimeras are great. I know plenty of people who use them and they give plenty of praise on these mini-tanks.

They also provide a good excuse to put a Predator turret on the Chimera, which look great btw.


----------



## Mikeybx (Jul 8, 2009)

So if i take one to a GW or hobby club will they let me use it ? 
And im gonna buy the conversions from FW 
are there any drawbacks :/?


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I use them, but only because *my regular group *allows FW so long as it's within reason.
As with it been allowed where you are, it will come down to how *they *feel about FW use...you won't know until you ask them, so I suggest doing that before spending your hard-earned.


----------



## Mikeybx (Jul 8, 2009)

Good plan  thanks.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Everything you said about a Chimera with AC is true enough, which is probably the main reason many people think it's cheesy, plus 5 pts is too cheap I think. 10 pts is a lot closer to the mark imo, and it's what I and others in my group pay for it, plus it's also what it costs to put an AC HW into the unit it transports - Vets/Infantry Squads.


----------



## DivineArchitect (Mar 24, 2011)

Im fairly new to the hole game but i find the hole thing with FW model complete bull....many people think theyre over powerd but youplay the army with the Fw rules you actualy loose alot of options only make up for it in another way....my krieg army barely has any heavy armour but lots of emobile artillery...so what does it matter compared to fact i cant feild orgyns or sentinals...even ratlings or chimeras.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I agree but I doubt it will ever change...playing with like-minded people is the easy fix - life's too short to have the same argument over and over and over and........:biggrin:


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Becuase FW is unoficial in real games or tournies, I dont understand how the Company charges so much or how they're still in buissness when a huge majority stay away from their cooler/unique products. I love the Power Lift Sentinal, but Im a Heavy Equipment Operator in the Navy.


----------



## Mikeybx (Jul 8, 2009)

I think ill pay 10 points for it, itll make them feel better =D its only fair.
Also i agree Forge World is far to expensive considering, and you have to buy all the books for rip off price, however i did find the rules for all IG vehicles on there website for free =S


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I found a great Chimera Tactic. (This is a bit more fun on Land Raiders though, especially if full of Terminators)

Get it surrounded by 5 Piranhas, shoot fusion blasters, and what comes out gets OMNOMNOMMED 

(Sorry, I had to)


----------



## Mikeybx (Jul 8, 2009)

Hmm yes thatll only cost you 330 points, thats 6 chimeras with autocannons.
I think victory would be mine with 48" range.


----------



## OddJob (Nov 1, 2007)

Even at 10pts the autocannon upgrade is an absolute no brainer on what is already a very competitive transport. Personally I would'nt be overly happy with anyone who wanted to use it, and I'm generally fairly easy going.

If you like the model then use it as an alternative pattern multilaser. If you just want it for its in game effect, jog on.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

I'd stick with the multilaser, for a five point upgrade you get +12" range, +1 strength and -2 AP. Against light vehicles (AV 11 or less) and infantry without a 4/5+ save you're better with the multilaser due to the extra shot, and even the AP doesn't really matter as light infantry will most probably be in cover anyway.


----------



## DivineArchitect (Mar 24, 2011)

yea you only really need to buy the books if you want the more in depth explinations....im ordering a few pieces tonight,..only a few due to fact 1 model is something like £3.?? something each!


----------

